# for all the people who said i needed to mod my headlights.... pic/video heavy



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

yesterday Krissrock dropped by to help me do just that. Big thanks for all your help Kriss. 
pics and video below...
pics...










































videos (click on them to get to them)


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Nice Job! I'm too scared to take mine apart haha, I'm acually a little scared to sand them (to get rid if the haze) too


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Jayizdaman said:


> Nice Job! I'm too scared to take mine apart haha, I'm acually a little scared to sand them (to get rid if the haze) too


I was hesitant to take mine apart as well, but it was pretty easy to do - just follow a good DIY and you'll be fine.

I got rid of the orange side reflectors and smoked the turns on mine.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

looks good :thumbup:

where did you get the leds? and are they drl's?


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

they look really good ! good job ! congrats :thumbup:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> looks good :thumbup:
> 
> where did you get the leds? and are they drl's?


thanks

they are turn signals from a KIA Amanti of all cars :facepalm:

not DRL's I have another setup coming with my new front end. these are blinkers on purpose.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice Now we need a pic of the car with everything back together :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

deepblueT said:


> thanks
> 
> they are turn signals from a KIA Amanti of all cars :facepalm:
> 
> not DRL's I have another setup coming with my new front end. these are blinkers on purpose.


WAIT... a KIA Amanti.. did you have to do any trimming to get these to fit?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## ThatsNumberwang (Jan 4, 2012)

That's really nice and clean looking setup. What are you planning to use for the running/corner light?


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

how did you mod them to make them fit ? it looks great btw :thumbup:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

jason bouchard said:


> how did you mod them to make them fit ? it looks great btw :thumbup:












after i hacked open the housing, i was left with a very simple board. see above pic. all LED's run in sequence, we were able to just cut the end of the board off, and trim the plastic housing. (it used to be mirror finish to maximize reflection) the contour of the strip almost fit perfectly, but it slid/conformed to the headlight with some slight force. 

as for the corners...I have a new bumper waiting for paint, and it will have Audi DRL's in it. S6 or 
RS6 strips. can't remember which one. so my "running" lights will be covered by those. but i have given thought to adding a switch that will leave the amber on all the time till i hit the blinker, then they will flash...what do you guys think? Krissrock has that type of switch for his...his LED's double as blinkers too. 

thanks for the kind words. i wanted to be different.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

uhh your half way on the other side of the country, mind if I do this.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good dude:thumbup:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> uhh your half way on the other side of the country, mind if I do this.


have at it, just don't show up at any of my shows  i'll also try to remember where i got the turn signals, they were CHEAP where i got them...i'll look tonight.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh nice, I didn't find anything cheap


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

HAHAHA. I think alot of guys started scouring junk yards for Kia Amanti's. I for sure did. I can find them for 50 bux a peice. I'd prefer something in white as opposed to the amber. Tried doing a search for aftermarket Kia stuff. Its almost non existant. If anyone can find these turns on the cheap I'd love a set. I'm in Canada so I figure I'm far enough away.

Looks great BTW!


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> oh nice, I didn't find anything cheap


thank paypal for keeping records  

www.go-part.com

driver side # 923013F500 $39.99
pass. side # 923023F500 $39.99

yes the housing is white. these are exactly what i ordered. 

enjoy. can i at least get credit for being 1st with these? thanks.
good luck to you all. :wave:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

bump, for part info.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Great info thanks. In your opinion; since you had everything open, how hard would it be to remove the amber LED's and replace them with white LED's? Are they on good or is there provision for replacing the LED in the Amanti strip in case one burns out/stops working?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm going to bump this... I looked on the site above and the price is 130 a side...got any other sites ?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Drivers side $39.95
http://www.go-part.com/0709-kia-amanti-front-signal-light-left-driver-p-33109.html

Passanger Side $39.95
http://www.go-part.com/0709-kia-amanti-front-signal-light-right-passenger-p-33111.html


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

So you put the OEM Audi cover back over them right? I actually love them in amber as they match what the TT has. Just wish there was an easy way to make them parking lights and blinkers. 

Sean


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

you can set them up the way you described, i only chose not to because i now have Audi DRL's in my bumper, so i didn't want the constant amber on, they just blink for blinkers...contact "krissrock" he has his DRL's set on all the time and some sort of switch that interrupts the signal when you activate the turn signal....but i don't know what that switch is called.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Its a relay that when powered it cuts power to the running light - causing a blinking effect.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

BTW I got my lights in and they are about 6" to long, I take it you did some trimming to get them to fit. Any chance you guys have more pics of the install?


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> BTW I got my lights in and they are about 6" to long, I take it you did some trimming to get them to fit. Any chance you guys have more pics of the install?


 we had to cut off the last 4 or so places on the strip (count the actual sections, not the leds). you just have to measure/guestimate where. also they fit better one way, more than the other.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm assuming you just splice the wires from the old bulb housing onto the new KIA wires? No extra fuses or anything??


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Back from the dead to get my last question answered...


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

+ 1 on the wiring.And would like to know what lens if any went over em. OSIR??


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

wow, oldie time thread...

wiring...hmmmm

i beleive we used a ground off the main harness inside the headlight. and we ran the positive into the bulb socket for the turn signal...it comes apart enough that you can wrap/solder the wire to that socket. the only thing i added was a resister to try to minimalize the hyper flash but i think my rear LED's are still causing that to happen. 


i can try to take some pics of wiring....may be tricky though.

oh yeah, and no lens over the led's they started out on a chrome panel. we removed the rear motherboard and all the bulbs, and color matched it to the headlight in my case Moro blue. after reassembly they looked like they were supposed to come that way


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*great write up sir!*

.. just what I need ANOTHER TT to-do project! The list is longer ever week !


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok,thanks bud.Found these,just have to do a little homework.

http://www.prlog.org/10837974-adding-load-resistors-for-led-turn-signal-light-bulbs.html


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

One last thing: Krissrock, what relay did you use in order to make yours a DRL? Thanks. :beer:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Blinker genie. or magic blinker...

it's from a website called custom LED's.... bing it and you'll find a lot of places selling it, it's just a matter of searching the right name.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Krissrock said:


> Blinker genie. or magic blinker...
> 
> it's from a website called custom LED's.... bing it and you'll find a lot of places selling it, it's just a matter of searching the right name.


you lost all credibility when you said "bing"


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> you lost all credibility when you said "bing"


you resurrected an old @$$ thread to lay that peice of genius on us? you must be bored!


----------

